# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Tips for healthy fitness!!

## Bentlay

Hey guys,Well start small like walking for 10 minutes once a day or waking up early just to do some yoga or stretches. You can also eat more organic foods like silk instead of milk and try eating 
more veggies and fruits and less red meat.


Brienshamp Personal Trainer

----------


## herryjohn

Nice and Simple tips for a good health. Should not be used any product who is harmful for health and should be brush teeth daily for strong teeth.

----------


## Marry

Well, this is pretty useful tips for everyone, especially those who have a fitness problem.

----------


## oliverqueen001

Nice Post i think Swimming And cycling is best for healthy fitness

----------


## davidsmith36

Well begin little like strolling for 10 minutes once every day or awakening early just to do some yoga or extends. You can likewise eat more natural nourishments like silk rather than drain and take a stab at eating 
more veggies and foods grown from the ground red meat. 
Decent and Simple tips for a decent wellbeing. Ought not be utilized any item who is unsafe for wellbeing and ought to be brush teeth day by day for solid teeth.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Get up in the early morning and go for walking. Then Do some Yoga for mind & body health. In the evening do Some exercise for 30 minutes and take more vegetable & fruits. It will make you health but the non veg also be important to live healthy.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Wake up in the early morning, and go for walk or jog. After that do some yoga to be health and relaxation. In the evening do some exercise for one hour. It will help you to be fitness and active.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Hi Friends Try to avoid fast food items. Because its all not health for our body.

----------


## Nehal121

Avoid junk food and try to eat raw vegetable and fruits...

----------


## Henry

A sound eating routine wealthy in natural products, vegetables, entire grains and low-fat dairy can lessen your danger of coronary illness by keeping up circulatory strain and cholesterol levels, hypertension and cholesterol can be a side effect of an excess of salt and soaked fats in your eating regimen...

----------


## steve5

Eating habits depends upon your culture and living environment, if you live in a very cold atmosphere you need more calories as compared you live in a very hot climate

----------


## Funny

I can not afford to do fitness often, but I have a secret of a good figure. For weight loss and maintain normal weight I use quality CBD oil https://www.marijuanabreak.com/cbd/plus-cbd-oil. This is a special product that dulls a good appetite and I eat a little food a day. Besides, I feel very well.

----------


## Nertol

I don't have a degree in health, but I've spent a lot of time researching diets over the past few years, and now I'm in that everyone reacts differently to food. Some of us need carbohydrates, others not so much. If the goal is to lose weight, perhaps the answer is simply to avoid overeating, take a closer look at the Caveman Diet Blog . I began to realize that you can eat anything you want, as long as you don't overdo it. It is best to determine how much food you should eat and make sure you are getting enough food. From a health point of view, it depends entirely on your body.

----------


## Rativohra

Health is the most valuable asset in our lives. Maybe when you are healthy you will not feel valuable health, but until the illness is so thick we will regret realizing that we have not really taken it seriously. So don't let "lose it before you know it", take care and keep it healthy right now.

----------


## Anatolie

We get one body that when taken care of keeps us going for decades. What I do works because I dont take any medications, whatsoever (at 60 something). This is what I do to stay healthy.
1.Get a minimum of 8 hours of good-quality sleep.
2.Be sensitive to your body. Your body will actually tell you when you need to make a change. 
3.Maintain a healthy weight and stay close to the normal weight for your height and frame. 
4.Dont drink alcohol or smoke - when I was a teenager along with my other siblings we drank a can of beer and smoked a cigarette when our parents were away.
5.Live a clean life. Maybe that sounds boring to you but when people ask me why I look younger than my years, I always say clean living. 
6.Drink water. Divide your weight in half and convert to ounces.
7.Eliminate stress. When my body gets revved up from stress, I know right away. I simply stop whatever Im doing (Im retired) and relax. 
8.Exercise a minimum of 3 times a week for 30 minutes each time. People stop exercising because they dont like a specific type of exercise. I rotate between walking and working with weights so I dont get bored. Plus, those are exercises I prefer.

----------


## mildr

Exercise in the morning will help your body

----------


## mimbo

Indeed, regular exercise can greatly improve your health, but this is only the minimum. It is also very important to monitor your heart condition and Welltory emailspedia.com/best-heart-rate-variability-app/ can help you with this.
This application is designed to track the variability of your heart and thus you can understand what state it is in.

----------


## Isabellaevelyn

A good nutrition and exercise routine is a must to stay healthy. To have a good workout, you need to have a good diet. Having a proper diet is the most important thing to improve your fitness and stay healthy. There are many benefits of a healthy diet. A balanced diet will help you control your weight, which is very important for fitness.

----------


## GummyVitamins

Hey guys,Well start small like walking for 10 minutes once a day or waking up early just to do some yoga or stretches. You can also eat more organic foods like silk instead of milk and try eating.

----------


## Courseworkhelp

Dissertation writing service in UK

----------


## suzanvegaa

Very useful information, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Tamaragrace

As we go on growing age, various changes take place in our body. The reproductive system is also affected by this change. There may be a decreased ability to maintain erection and problems with fitness. These male body problems can be resolved with the help of hormone increasing supplements which will help you in improving your body structure and heals deeply.

----------


## BenjaminPflaum

If you want to look and feel your best, then choose a workout routine that works for you. A good way to get started is by working out with a friend or family member. If you don't keep track of what you eat, then check 먹튀 it's hard to know whether or not the food you're eating is healthy or not. This will help you stay motivated and keep the workout fun.

----------

